# toute votre attention...



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

Attention je vais aborder un sujet plutot grave et qui j'espere succitera toute votre attention:
C'est a propos des déodorants qui font des traces blanches a la longue sur les t-shirt, quelqu'un en connait un qui ne fait pas de traces?
Attention j'en ai essayé un paquet...


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

les deos, c est comme les parfums... ca ne s achete pas en grandes surfaces (y en a encore qui vont dire que je me la pete, mais je m en tamponne le coquillard )

donc, sans faire de pub, va faire un tour en pharmacie, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

LubriSex©


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Egoïste de Chanel en spray... Mais il pique un peu... On peut pas tout avoir...


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2005)

la margarine, ça bouche bien les pores


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

Déo Pure en Gelée de chez biotherm


----------



## duracel (29 Décembre 2005)

De la pierre d'alun.


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

Ne plus porter de t-shirt.

Un problème? Une solution.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façons, si il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème... (merci M. Rouxel )


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2005)

Tiens je vais méditer ça pour 2006  (pas les pbs de déodorants hein  )


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

une bonne épilation ça aide aussi pour les problèmes d'odeurs


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Heineken en Spray pour les hommes les vrais ...


----------



## bugman (29 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

1 de chaque coté, ca devrait aller ! 

@+

Astuce : Peuvent se porter en boucles d'oreilles.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Moi je mets des serviettes hygiéniques (grand choix). Le seul truc c'est qu'avec ce surplus de matière à la  charnière tu te cogne les mains en passant les portes, mais de travers ça passe.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

*Le déodorant*
c'est soit pour les chochottes soit pour les cradingues.


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, une bonne auréole bien humide, ya qu'ça de vrai !!! :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une bonne auréole bien humide, ya qu'ça de vrai !!! :rateau:



Avec une armure sur le dos tu crains pas grand chose... T'as la clim?


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Plus de peau, plus de poils....

*Plus de Transpiration ! * 

j'organise d'ailleurs des séances d'immolations collectives si ça vous branche....


----------



## chroukin (29 Décembre 2005)

Mais arrêtez allons  Les poils sont un élément essentiel afin d'absorber notre transpiration, si vous les rasez vous en chi** encore plus 

De toute façon y'a la bonne et la mauvaise transpiration. Perso je ne sens pas la transpiration mais je mets du déo parce que ça sent bon


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrêtez allons  Les poils sont un élément essentiel afin d'absorber notre transpiration, si vous les rasez vous en chi** encore plus


C'est quand même pas très hygiénique ....



			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon y'a la bonne et la mauvaise transpiration. Perso je ne sens pas la transpiration mais je mets du déo parce que ça sent bon



le déo n'est pas fait pour sentir bon ... mais pour réguler la transpiration ... comment peut-on utiliser un déo comme parfum ???


----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2005)

http://boycottez.free.fr/article.php3?id_article=91

J'en mets plus depuis qq années, j'essaie de mieux manger et puis bon ben dans l'effort on sent l'homme, (ça change!)
Depuis, j'ai tjs des ami(e)s.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Y a pas une odeur là ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une odeur là ?



Oui :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (29 Décembre 2005)

_C'est comme une marque de fabrique
Un must, un nec plus ultra
Qu'on vende des bretelles ou des briques
Faut savoir qu'sans ça, ça tourne pas

C'est comme un signe de confiance
C'est le pont entre vous et moi
Pour faire reculer la méfiance
Une aisselle doit dicter ses droits

C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles, les auréoles
C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles en dessous des bras

C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles, les auréoles
C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles en dessous des bras

C'est comme une marque de fabrique
Un must, un nec plus ultra
Qu'on vende des bretelles ou des briques
Faut savoir qu'sans ça, ça tourne pas

C'est comme un signe de confiance
C'est le pont entre vous et moi
Pour faire reculer la méfiance
Une aisselle doit dicter ses droits

On a beau redoubler d'aisance
Croire que l'client mord à l'appat
Sans les auréoles de la chance
Le métier ne rentrera pas

C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles, les auréoles
C'est ça qui fait qu'on est comme ça
Les auréoles en dessous des bras
Les auréoles en dessous des bras
Les auréoles en dessous des bras_


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Bah au pire, j'prefere supporter des traces blanches sur les t-shirt que des odeur de chaton noyé dans l'tromé aux heures de pointes


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Et ton t-shirt _Trophée Pernot-Ricard La Grande Motte 1997_ tu l'as pas abimé, au moins ? :rateau: :love:


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2005)

Je me souvenais pas que tu avais un tee shirt..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Du Mennen en Gel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne sens pas la transpiration mais je mets du déo parce que ça sent bon



*chochotte*


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

L'ultime solution Purax.


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

c'est pour plus avoir de traces que tu mets des chemises hawaïennes mon Robichou? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Heu... Tu veux dire que _tu pensais que je n'avais QUE des chemises à fleurs, c'est ça ??_
> 
> :love:


Pourquoi,c'est pas vrai???


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

En tout cas, voici un problème que Jimmy le tronc ne connais pas


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, voici un problème que Jimmy le tronc ne connais pas


Pauvre Jimmy, arrêtez de lui casser les pieds quoi !.... eugh... 
Nan, rien !


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> une bonne épilation ça aide aussi pour les problèmes d'odeurs



L'epilation je suis pas trop pour(j'ai quand meme essayé) mais c'est pas un probleme d'odeur!


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah wé, j'ai eu ce problème avec un truc de Mennen© appelé _Déo gel anti-transpirant fraîcheur Pacific®_ ou un truc comme ça...



Exact celui la c'est le pire de tous...
j'ai trouvé un nivea for men stick qui a l'air de pas laisser de traces...
Au fait au lieu de raconter des conneries vous feriez mieux de m'aider j'ai fait un post dans "internet" car j'ai un probleme de configuration avec ichat...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> http://boycottez.free.fr/article.php3?id_article=91
> 
> J'en mets plus depuis qq années, j'essaie de mieux manger et puis bon ben dans l'effort on sent l'homme, (ça change!)
> Depuis, j'ai tjs des ami(e)s.



J'aime bien l'adresse "boycottez free" :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas un probleme d'odeur!



ben alors pourquoi utiliser du déo ...


----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> _C'est comme une marque de fabrique
> Un must, un nec plus ultra
> Qu'on vende des bretelles ou des briques
> Faut savoir qu'sans ça, ça tourne pas
> ...



J'ai trouvé, c'est les VRP, sur l' album retire les nains de tes poches.


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben alors pourquoi utiliser du déo ...



Parceque je transpire beaucoup alors ça régule quand meme pas mal, même si j'ai toujours des oréoles mais pas de probleme d'odeurs, seulement des traces...


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

D'ailleurs chandler, tu devrai savoir toi qui habite au pied du puy de dôme tu devrai savoir que sous les doudounes on transpire , car en ce moment il fait pas très chaud chez nous...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Parceque je transpire beaucoup alors ça régule quand meme pas mal, même si j'ai toujours des oréoles mais pas de probleme d'odeurs, seulement des traces...




Détournement de quote...



			
				iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Parceque je me masturbe beaucoup, alors ça régule quand meme pas mal, même si j'ai toujours des oréoles mais pas de probleme d'odeurs, seulement des traces...



ou alors



			
				iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Parceque je vais beaucoup aux toilettes, alors ça régule quand meme pas mal, même si j'ai toujours des oréoles mais pas de probleme d'odeurs, seulement des traces...




:love: 

tu seras boulé pour ta compréhension  :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs chandler, tu devrai savoir toi qui habite au pied du puy de dôme tu devrai savoir que sous les doudounes on transpire , car en ce moment il fait pas très chaud chez nous...



épilation + crème citée dans le #6 et ça roule ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé, c'est les VRP, sur l' album retire les nains de tes poches.


observateur... 

T'as remarqué aussi le "parole de vrp" dans l'intitulé du message? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

j'ai la liste excel de tous ceux qui ont avoué.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la liste excel de tous ceux qui ont avoué.




*Avoué sentir*
le fennec ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la liste excel de tous ceux qui ont avoué.




Les traites !!!  

Qu'ils soient torturés à grand coups de chopines d'un litre...et de crème double du Tivoli...

Pas de pitié....


----------



## GroDan (29 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> observateur...
> 
> T'as remarqué aussi le "parole de vrp" dans l'intitulé du message? :rateau:



Rien, j'ai rien remarqué, je comprends rien ! 
En plus c'est vrai !

Mais c'est depuis que je mets plus de déo.

:love:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Cochon....


----------



## chroukin (29 Décembre 2005)

Ouais disons que je me suis pas tout à fait exprimé comme il fallait.

Je mets du déo forcément pour les odeurs suite aux efforts quotidiens, même si les odeurs (et les efforts ) ne sont pas toujours intenses, mais j'essaie d'en choisir qui sentent pas la noix de coco par exemple (comme je vois certains gels douche...).

Mais je maintiens que si tu te rases tu as plus de problèmes de "régulation" de ta transpiration, donc un truc à pas faire, en plus ça doit gratter (et encore je parle pas des poils de pubis  )


----------



## bugman (29 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais disons que je me suis pas tout à fait exprimé comme il fallait.
> 
> Je mets du déo forcément pour les odeurs suite aux efforts quotidiens, même si les odeurs (et les efforts ) ne sont pas toujours intenses, mais j'essaie d'en choisir qui sentent pas la noix de coco par exemple (comme je vois certains gels douche...).
> 
> Mais je maintiens que si tu te rases tu as plus de problèmes de "régulation" de ta transpiration, donc un truc à pas faire, en plus ça doit gratter (et encore je parle pas des poils de pubis  )



Si tu veux, j'ai gardé les petits sachets anti-humidité du carton de ma nouvelle télé. Elles ne sentent pas la noix de coco. Je te les envoi ?


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> épilation + crème citée dans le #6 et ça roule ...


Ou le Botox© et tu es tranquil un bon moment


----------



## chroukin (30 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, j'ai gardé les petits sachets anti-humidité du carton de ma nouvelle télé. Elles ne sentent pas la noix de coco. Je te les envoi ?



Arf, j'en ai dans mes cartons de chaussure aussi


----------



## bugman (30 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Arf, j'en ai dans mes cartons de chaussure aussi



Oui mais bon, tes bras y puent des pieds apres !


----------



## chroukin (30 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, tes bras y puent des pieds apres !



Oui mais mes pieds ne sentent pas, je les ai pas rasés


----------



## quetzalk (30 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> http://boycottez.free.fr/article.php3?id_article=91
> 
> J'en mets plus depuis qq années, j'essaie de mieux manger et puis bon ben dans l'effort on sent l'homme, (ça change!)
> Depuis, j'ai tjs des ami(e)s.



Tout à fait.  
Commencent à faire ch... les industriels à nous convaincre de la nécessité d'inonder notre atmosphère, nos logements, notre peau, de milliers de produits chimiques dont l'innocuité n'est pas démontrée et ainsi de suite. On a parlé toxicologie, mais on ne connaît presque rien des effets hormonaux (voire pourquoi pas comportementaux) de la sueur et des prétendus "régulateurs". Réflechissez avant de vous enduire (à moins que ça ne protège des rayons des téléphones portables ?  qui sait ?).

La perception de l'odeur corporelle est de toutes manières totalement subjective et varie d'une époque ou d'une région du monde à une autre. Une hygiène "correcte" selon les normes actuelles permet d'éviter à peu près de sentir le fennec mort, à part quelques rarissimes exceptions plus ou moins pathologiques, et à moins de ne porter que des sous-vêtements hermétiques en PVC. Un dessous de bras, ben au bout d'un moment ça sent le dessous de bras, de même qu'un WC normalement aéré ne sent pas QUE le l'aérosol au tribenzopyro-pin-des-Landes. C'est la vie, pas celle d'Auchan "la vraie" mais bien celle dans laquelle une tomate ne se conserve pas 6 semaines en restant jeune et jolie... Bande d'amérlauds, tiens... 

Perso je ne suis pas plus séduit dans le métro le matin par le mélange de parfums, après-rasages et déodorants divers que par le mélange d'odeurs corporelles disons "raisonnables". On vit dans une ville et on l'accepte ou bien... on part à la montagne, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Mais je maintiens que si tu te rases tu as plus de problèmes de "régulation" de ta transpiration, donc un truc à pas faire, en plus ça doit gratter (et encore je parle pas des poils de pubis  )



Les aisselles tu peux toujours tondre... il parait qu'il faut éviter de raser en général, car ça repousse plus dru (ce serait pour cette raison que les filles s'épilent les jambes, en général, elles ne rasent pas)...
Mais cette histoire de poil rasé qui repousse plus dru après, je sais pas si c'est vrai...
En tout cas, je n'ai remarqué aucun changement significatif au niveau des couilles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est la vie, pas celle d'Auchan "la vraie" mais bien celle dans laquelle une tomate ne se conserve pas 6 semaines en restant jeune et jolie...



Pitin ouais, j'ai acheté un pomme il y a bien un mois et demi, j'ai oublié de la manger, et elle trône toujours dans la cuisine, nickel, pas un pet de jeu, comme au premier jour!
J'ai remarqué ça il y a quelques jours, ça m'a quand même impressionné...
Du coup je la garde pour voir quand elle va pourrir!


----------



## bugman (30 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pitin ouais, j'ai acheté une pomme il y a bien un mois et demi, j'ai oublié de la manger, et elle trône toujours dans la cuisine, nickel, pas un pet de jeu, comme au premier jour!
> J'ai remarqué ça il y a quelques jours, ça m'a quand même impressionné...



Ibook ou PowerMac, la pomme ? 
Et arretez de dire qu'il n'y a pas de jeux sur cette plateforme ! re-


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les aisselles tu peux toujours tondre... il parait qu'il faut éviter de raser en général, car ça repousse plus dru (ce serait pour cette raison que les filles s'épilent les jambes, en général, elles ne rasent pas)...
> Mais cette histoire de poil rasé qui repousse plus dru après, je sais pas si c'est vrai...
> En tout cas, je n'ai remarqué aucun changement significatif au niveau des couilles.



c'est une connerie montre : 
- ça ne repousse pas plus dru : dessine un poil, coupe le et tu vas comprendre pourquoi on dit que ça repousse plus dru .... en fait c'est juste qu'il n'est plus en pointe ... 
- sinon la repousse ne gratte pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai jamais dit que la repousse grattait...
Depuis Noël, c'est concours de  les mecs, sinon?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Laisse couler va


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

bon, alors, ça transpire toujours ici, on se croirait dans une salle de gym....put***....


----------



## chroukin (30 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, alors, ça transpire toujours ici, on se croirait dans une salle de gym....put***....


 
Taper au clavier est devenu un sport national


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2005)

Gnihi.... de la bonne sueur plein les doigts !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Décembre 2005)

pchit, pchit....


----------



## Luc G (31 Décembre 2005)

Je peux difficilement me mêler à la discussion : déjà que les aftershaves, j'ai du en consommer plus sur un sucre que sur les joues  (c'était d'ailleurs pas malin, c'est pas franchement terrible, j'ai des souvenirs d'un truc au citron vraiment dégueulasse  ) alors les déodorants...  Bon, je sais que ça existe, mais c'est comme pour les vedettes de cinéma, personnellement, je n'en ai jamais rencontré.


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Je suis content, enfin une discussion d'hommes au bar


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Ca me fait penser à un Sketch de Roland Magdane ou il se rapelle les premiers déos genre baton de cire, qu'on se passait sur les poils " jusqu'à ce que ça fasse plus qu'un seul gros poil"  

C'était le bon temps ! :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas connu cette époque 

En fait si, heureusement


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi non, mais mon père si.... ça l'a traumatisé  :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Black Vador ?


----------



## elKBron (31 Décembre 2005)

blague vador


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Ya des revers de sabre qui se perdent ici


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ya des revers de sabre qui se perdent ici


Pffff avec ton épée en plastique ???


Quand y'aura plus de piles tu feras moins le malin


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Pffff avec ton épée en plastique ???



selon une etude tres poussé, il semblerait qu'effectivement, le Sabre lazer soit une arme impossible physiquement a réaliser, cependant, il pourrait s'agir d'un sabre plasma a confinement magnétique...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> selon une etude tres poussé, il semblerait qu'effectivement, le Sabre lazer soit une arme impossible physiquement a réaliser, cependant, il pourrait s'agir d'un sabre plasma a confinement magnétique...



Snif, ça me rapelle le G5 à 3 ghz


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

Il a peut-être un sabre laser dual core à refroidissement liquide. Petit  problème : comment dans l'épisode 1 ils arrivent à brûler la porte du vaisseau ?

A mon avis, le refroidissement liquide c'est pour le manche


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> selon une etude tres poussé, il semblerait qu'effectivement, le Sabre lazer soit une arme impossible physiquement a réaliser, cependant, il pourrait s'agir d'un sabre plasma a confinement magnétique...




C'est donc ça :mouais: 

Je monte et démonte mon sabre depuis des semaines...je butte à chaque fois sur un problème d'énergie vectorielle à inversion cinétique . J'ai beau refroidir ce sacré sabre laser quatre couleurs, avec  du fréon intergalactique mais rien n'y fait. Je tue des mouche à la pelle, mais le chat cobaye renait à chaque fois.

Vais tenter le plasma à processeur G5 5 Ghz....il devrait chauffer suffisamment ..

Merci du tuyau les gars   

Je vous boule dés que possible...


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous boule dés que possible...


 
Si ce satané vBulletin autorisait plusieurs boulages 

Et à propos, on devait pas avoir une nouvelle interface graphique ? Parce que pour une nouvelle année ça l'aurait bien fait 

La Mouette, tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

je suis patient  

 et ce sabre plasma trois vitesses avec aérateur ...m'énerve


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je suis patient
> 
> et ce sabre plasma trois vitesses avec aérateur ...m'énerve


Je l'ai branché sur un allume-cigare dans ma voiture : ça dépote et en plus j'ai beaucoup moins de problème avec les autres automobilistes 

La mouette m'a fait passer à 4 p'tits carrés verts, et j'invite encore les filles à danser sur le dance-floor, quelle arnaque, ils se sont pas foulés pour les commentaires dicos


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> La mouette m'a fait passer à 4 p'tits carrés verts




Chutt !! fallait pas le dire


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

hop -7 

flûte plus que trois carrés


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hop -7
> 
> flûte plus que trois carrés




 pendant qu'il dort ou attrape la chtouille...... 

Edit: je t'avais dit chroukin de pas en parler .....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi je te l'avais dit. Y'a un moment même


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

J'espère au moins qu'il n'aura pas la chtouille


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça :mouais:
> 
> Je monte et démonte mon sabre depuis des semaines...je butte à chaque fois sur un problème d'énergie vectorielle à inversion cinétique . J'ai beau refroidir ce sacré sabre laser quatre couleurs, avec  du fréon intergalactique mais rien n'y fait. Je tue des mouche à la pelle, mais le chat cobaye renait à chaque fois.
> 
> ...




et oui, c'est du plasma a confinement magnetique:

1) car le lazer ne peut etre arrété en cour de route...
2) car le lazer ne s'entrechoque pas...
3) car le Lazer ne fait pas de bruit...

hors, 

1) le plasma grace au confinement magnetique est limitable dans l'espace...
2) peut avoir plusieurs couleurs et en admettant que tous les sabre est la meme polarité, il se repousserait d'ou le son et le choc...
3) parce que le nom de Plasma a confinement magnetique, ça pete...!


Physiquement, c'est la seule explication rationnelle....
sinon, ce n'est pas possible...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah wé, j'ai eu ce problème avec un truc de Mennen© appelé _Déo gel anti-transpirant fraîcheur Pacific®_ ou un truc comme ça...


Celui au pin des landes est tres bien pourtant.


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hop -7
> 
> flûte plus que trois carrés


 

Même pas mal 




Salopio va


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, c'est du plasma a confinement magnetique:
> 
> 1) car le lazer ne peut etre arrété en cour de route...
> 2) car le lazer ne s'entrechoque pas...
> ...


 
Je vois qu'on se moque de mon sabre ici...... 

confinement magnétique ou pas, si je te le care dans l'oignon, tu vas appeler ta mère, mon Stook !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on se moque de mon sabre ici......
> 
> confinement magnétique ou pas, si je te le care dans l'oignon, tu vas appeler ta mère, mon Stook !  :rateau:




Pinaise, mais y a personne qui s'y connait un peu en physique....
je me moque, pas, je te parle d'une etude tres serieuse...
et avec du lazer, dans mon cul, il y resterait pas...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, c'est du plasma a confinement magnetique:
> 
> 1) car le lazer ne peut etre arrété en cour de route...
> 2) car le lazer ne s'entrechoque pas...
> 3) car le Lazer ne fait pas de bruit...



On dit Laser (pour Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation).


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dit Laser (pour Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation).



Bof, tout ça, c'est encore des histoires de pompage optique.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tout ça, c'est encore des histoires de pompage optique.



Tu veux dire "à l'oeil"? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dit Laser (pour Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation).




oui, Laser....je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai toujours ecris laser "lazer"...
va comprendre....




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tout ça, c'est encore des histoires de pompage optique.



héhé...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

tain j'reviens quelques jours apres, zêtes toujours là dessus ! 

On parlait du Déo, nan ? :rateau:


----------

